

What happened to beginrescueend.com? - PetrolMan
http://beginrescueend.com
I just noticed this and thought it was curious. Anyone have any idea what happened?
======
EchoHawk
If you're looking for rvm, you should visit rmv.io. Based on his Twitter feed,
it appears he changed the default routing behavior to route to smf.sh.

